# Machining (Lathe, Milling and Shaping) Operations الخراطة التفريز والتشكيل



## weldit (23 أبريل 2006)

Machining (Lathe, Milling and Shaping) Operations​ 
الخراطة التفريز والتشكيل​ 
ارجو من الاخوان ممن لديه اطلاع عن هذا الموضوع ان يشاركنا بما لديه من خبرة​ 
تحياتي​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
المشاركات التي بها الملفات والروابط هي 
المشاركة رقم 9 صفحة 1
المشاركة رقم 21 صفحة 3 
المشاركة رقم 49 صفحة 5
المشاركة رقم 60 صفحة 7

د.محمد باشراحيل​


----------



## weldit (23 أبريل 2006)

*Abrasive Machining and Finishing Operations*

Abrasive Machining and Finishing Operations


----------



## weldit (23 أبريل 2006)

*Advanced machining processes and Nanofabrication*

Advanced machining processes and Nanofabrication


----------



## weldit (23 أبريل 2006)

*Cutting Tool Materials And Cutting Fluids*

Cutting Tool Materials And Cutting Fluids


----------



## weldit (23 أبريل 2006)

*Milling machines*

Milling machines


----------



## weldit (23 أبريل 2006)

*Process Used to Produce Various Shapes*

Process Used to Produce Various Shapes


----------



## weldit (23 أبريل 2006)

*Processes Used to Produce Round Shapes*

Processes Used to Produce Round Shapes


----------



## weldit (23 أبريل 2006)

*Tolerances*

Tolerances


----------



## Wa'il R. Tyfour (23 أبريل 2006)

Cutting forces
CNC cutting operations


----------



## motaz_95 (24 أبريل 2006)

اعجز عن الشكر مجهود كبير 
اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يكون في ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## weldit (25 أبريل 2006)

*Gears*

Cutters Gears


----------



## GAMAELGIN (25 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## Fulan (28 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مجهود جبار وجميل بصراحة ... جزاكم الله ألف خير

لأني بصراحة من جد أستفدت من المواضيع

وأتمنى اذا عندكم مواضيع أكثر عن Cutting Tools بالتحديد

وأكون شاكر لكم

معاكم أخوكم
أحمد سيف


----------



## weldit (29 أبريل 2006)

*Manufacturing Rounded Shapes*

Manufacturing Rounded Shapes


----------



## amir eleslam (30 أبريل 2006)

اخى الكريم : weldit

شكرا على مجهودك الكبير

ولكن لى طلب ارجو مساعدتى فيه احتاج موقع عن ال Drilling والعمليات التى عليها 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## weldit (1 مايو 2006)

*Machining Operations*

amir eleslam
ارجو ان يفي هذا العرض بالمطلوب
تحياتي


----------



## Wa'il R. Tyfour (1 مايو 2006)

*drilling*

الأخ أمير الاسلام
أرجو الطلاع على الرابط


----------



## Wa'il R. Tyfour (1 مايو 2006)

*Drilling*

الأخ امير الإسلام

أرفق ملفاً حول موضوع طلبك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 مايو 2006)

الأخ المحترمweldit


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 مايو 2006)

الأخ المحترم weldit تحية طيبة.
كما تعلم يشارك في هذا المنتدى شريحه واسعه من مختلف الطيف العربي ومن مستويات علمية
من العامل الى اعلى شهادة . مواضعك التي تختارها جيدة جدا وانا دائما اتابعها .لكنك تكتبها بالانكليزيه
تحرم نسبة 80% من القراء من متابعتها . 95% من مناقشتك فيها.
لذا اترجاك ان تجرب الكتابه بلغة اهل الجنة .وشكرا 


اخوك البغدادي


----------



## weldit (1 مايو 2006)

http://www.mini-lathe.com/Mini_lathe/Operation/Drilling/drilling.htm
ويحتوي هذا الموقع ايضا على عمليات التشغيل المختلفة

ملاحظة:
قد يطلب منك التسجيل بالموقع
تحياتي


----------



## weldit (1 مايو 2006)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ المحترم weldit تحية طيبة.
> كما تعلم يشارك في هذا المنتدى شريحه واسعه من مختلف الطيف العربي ومن مستويات علمية
> من العامل الى اعلى شهادة . مواضعك التي تختارها جيدة جدا وانا دائما اتابعها .لكنك تكتبها بالانكليزيه
> تحرم نسبة 80% من القراء من متابعتها . 95% من مناقشتك فيها.
> ...


 
اخي العزيز البغدادي

اشكرك كثيرا على هذا الاطراء الجميل

1- كثير من المواضيع والملفات التي ارفعها مصدرها مواقع قمت بزيارتها.
2- اني ادرب واعطي المحاضرات باللغة الانجليزية عادةا.
3- في احيان كثيرة اجد صعوبة في ترجمة بعض المصطلحات لذا اكتب المحاضرات باللغة الانجليزية.

ارجو ان تعذرني يااخي على تقصيري فلدي مسؤوليات كثيرة ولا يسمح لي الوقت للاطلاع على المعاجم للترجمة.

مرة اخرى لك مني ولكل الاخوان خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## weldit (1 مايو 2006)

*Drill Charts and Helix angle*

Drill Charts and Helix angle


----------



## mohamed shmran (1 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اذا امكن طرق القطع غير التقليدية


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

mohamed shmran قال:


> بارك الله فيك اذا امكن طرق القطع غير التقليدية


 
اخي الكريم
ماذا تقصد بطرق القطع غير التقليدية؟


----------



## weldit (2 مايو 2006)

*تقنية القطع بالماء*

Water Jet Cutting Technology


----------



## weldit (8 مايو 2006)

*Machine shop definitions*

Machine shop definitions


----------



## weldit (8 مايو 2006)

*Thread Repair*

Thread Repair


----------



## weldit (8 مايو 2006)

اخي...............
ارجو ان تعطينا تعليقك على محتوى ماقمت بانزاله او قرأته

تحياتي


----------



## hasenl (9 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## weldit (13 مايو 2006)

*Turning & Boring*

Turning & Boring


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 مايو 2006)

weldit العزيز
جزاك الله خير جزاء .وتشكر لجهدك الوفير على هذا العرض الرائع .

حقا يدع المرء ملزما بمتابعة الموضوع .


البغدادي


----------



## weldit (13 مايو 2006)

لاشكر على واجب 
واشكر لك حضورك ومتابعتك


----------



## moon_781 (13 مايو 2006)

الف شكر اخي الفاضل


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Theory of Metal Machining*

Theory of Metal Machining


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Machine operations*

Machine operations


----------



## rEdDeViL (3 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور ويعطيك الف الف الف عافية :*


----------



## Fennec82 (3 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## eng.qerbi (4 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير ومشكور وما قصرت


----------



## barhomin (21 أغسطس 2006)

الحقيقه جهد مشكور عليه اخي بس لو مواضيعه عربيه كان اكتمل مطلبي ، لأني ضعيف في الانجليزيه واقولها بدون حياء . لذلك اخي لو تكرمت بالعربي لأن المنتدى عربي والماده التي تطرحها يشهد الله انها قيمه للشباب العربي علشان يحرك عقليته ويصمم اباكاراته في الواقع على حسب امكانياته المتوفره .:31:


----------



## atef4all (23 أغسطس 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## وسيموس (23 أغسطس 2006)

الشكر الجزيل على على هذه الجهود الخيرة ونسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## tarek yakop (30 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكركم وان كنت اتمنى ان اجد روسومات توضيحية كاملة البيانات عن الماكينات الاتية (المخرطة والمقشطةوالفريزة والتجليخ والمثقاب)


----------



## اياد الكوز (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
للجميع الشكر الجزيل على هذه الجهود العظيمة
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## tarek yakop (30 أكتوبر 2006)

مجهودكم مشكووور واتمنى لو اجد صور توضيحية كاملة البيانات لمكينات الثقب والقشط والتفريزوالخراطة


----------



## amir eleslam (30 أكتوبر 2006)

بجد جزاك الله عنى كل الجزاء يا اخى weldit 

اعتذر على تأخرى فى الرد عليك ولكن والله ظروف الدراسة والامتحانات تمنعنى من التواجد ع المنتدى الا قليلا 

ويكفيك ان ادعو لك بظهر الغيب وانت تعلم ان الدعوة بظهر الغيب مستجابة ان شاء الله 

جزاك الله عنى كل الخير

وأسأل الله ان يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أكتوبر 2006)

ايه الجمال ده تمام يا هندسا .... /_


----------



## weldit (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*التفاوت والخلوص*

اليكم هذه المحاضرة عن التفاوت والخلوص


----------



## اياد الكوز (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*المخرطة المتحركة*





















هذه بعض الصور عن المخرطة المتحركة وهي اللتي تثبت على القطعة المراد خراطتها حيث يكون حجم القطعة كبير او لا يمكن وضعها على المخرطة العادية


----------



## weldit (1 نوفمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية ومشكور على الاضافة


----------



## amin22 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية ومشكور


----------



## sonsons (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*لكم منى كل التقدير*
عسى ان يكون متوافر لديكم ما يفيد فى عمليات التشكيل بانواعها
كالسحب و الدرفلة
* ولكم خالص تحياتى*


----------



## مهندالنعيمي (8 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## weldit (9 ديسمبر 2006)

How To Use A Milling Machine


----------



## TheScorbion (10 ديسمبر 2006)

Amizing

Thank you 

and Good Luck


----------



## محمود33 (9 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## thaers3d (9 يناير 2007)

ألف ألف ألف شكر لك ولجهودك المتميزة وياريت يكون عندنا مثلك كتير


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (9 يناير 2007)

أخي الفاضل .. يعجز اللسان عن شكرك على هذا المجهود .. 

فقط أقول بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## يقظان القيسي (9 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخوه الاعزاء شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله بكم
هل بالامكان معلومات عن ال Solenoid Valve
مع فائق التقدير
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## اياد الكوز (10 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ يقظان القيسي 
هذه بعض الروابط عن Solenoid Valve ارجو ان تكون فيها الفائدة
http://stcvalve.com/I-Solenoid.htm?gclid=CLOAysvn1YkCFShDXgodz04a3g

http://www.parker.com/skinner/skinprod.html

http://www.finecontrols.co.uk/solenoid_valves.htm


----------



## يقظان القيسي (10 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخ العزيز اياد
شكرا جزيلا على هذه الاستجابه السريعه بارك الله فيك 
اخي انا بحاجه الى 
Solenoid Valve 1" , 1"1/2 , 2" , 4" Flage type 24 Volte DC - 

one way Used for Fuel Pipe Line

مع فائق التقدير و الاحترام
اخوك
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## يقظان القيسي (10 يناير 2007)

اخي اياد
ما المقصود ب one way & two way


----------



## ارزاق الحامدي (11 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اشكركم جزيل الشكر علي هذه المساعدات المجانية
أسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقكم ويدخلكم الجنة
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## tawfeks (2 مايو 2007)

شكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع
تمنياتى بالتوفيق
tawfeks


----------



## ريمون عدلي (2 مايو 2007)

جهد كبير جدا شكرا لك


----------



## MIDOELGEN (3 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا" على هذا الموضوع الرائع
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## وسيموس (3 مايو 2007)

سلمت ايديكم وزادكم الله علما


----------



## م/محمدحماد (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير مواضيع شيقة ومفيدة عن تشغيل الماكينات


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 مايو 2007)

*مشكور*

جهد مقدر خالص شكرا عليه


----------



## احمد فوده (12 مايو 2007)

جزا الله خيرا كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع
واللهم زادكم علما ونفعا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 مايو 2007)

شكر علي المجهود الجبار اخي المهندس


----------



## hossin (13 مايو 2007)

شکرا علی هذه الاطلاعات الرائعه


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (15 مايو 2007)

مشكور يا اخ weldit على هذا المجهود الرائع، لك عاطر التحايا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## *احمد* (17 مايو 2007)

ياشباب الله يعطيكم الف عافية 
اتمنى تنزلون صور لمكائن الفرائزcnc


----------



## ductlator (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## doddo (24 مايو 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## doddo (25 مايو 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة:77:


----------



## [email protected] (26 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى ..

ودمت ذخرا .. 

[email protected]


----------



## خليل ابوشرشوح (14 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hunter black (16 يناير 2008)

بص يا هندسه انا ان شاء الله اقدر افيدك في اي ورشه انت عاوزها
اذا احتجت اي حاجه كلمني عالهوت ميل 
ahmedd_love2010
وانا ان شاء الله في الخدمة


----------



## midowahba (18 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ...


----------



## احمدعبدالمجيدمحمد (19 فبراير 2008)

هل لدي احدكم معلومات عن عمليات القطع والتشكيل بالتفريغ الكهربائي


----------



## casper_13_96 (19 فبراير 2008)

اتمنى من الله ان يوفقنى وان اتوصل الى ما تحتاجونه انشاء الله 
انا لدى كمية كبيرة من المراجع الكبيرة 
ولم اتذكر ان يوجد شىء مما تتطلبونة 

و انشاء الله سوف ارفع لكم المطلوب عما قريب 

وشكرا لكم وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## رشا الاعظمي (20 فبراير 2008)

هوة وين الموضوع لخاطر الكعبة


----------



## ثائر القريشي (27 أبريل 2008)

ننتنالبلرر عغغببب 88فغقثقر 6ؤر قفقثيححح هغه7ف76ثصسئ عتاالرل


----------



## x_3xxx (3 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع رائع بس ياريت يكون فيه مواضيع تركز على لغتنا الحلوة , و اتمنى منك مساعدتي في مشروع تخرجي اللي يتكلم عن موائع القطع و أهميتها في عمليات التشغيل الميكانيكي و اكون شاكر لكم الموضوع وااااايد مستعجل يعني ياريت تكون المساعدة خلال اسبوع و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedzizo (18 يوليو 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## باشمهندس محمدفيصل (12 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## x_3xxx (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للرد على الموضوع و جزاكم الله عني كل خير.... بس وين الرد صارلي ساعة و انا عم دور...


----------



## x_3xxx (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للرد على الموضوع و جزاكم الله عن كل خير .....بس وين الموضوع صارلي ساعة و أنا عم دور؟؟


----------



## عبد عزيز (24 أغسطس 2008)

اخى الكريم 
اريد ان اساعدك لكن اواجه مشكلة في رفع ملفات من جهاز كمبيوتر


----------



## عمران احمد (27 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التقدم و النجاح


----------



## ENG-COOL (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (27 أغسطس 2008)

*سؤال*

السلام عليكم 
ممكن دلوني على موقع تحميل رسومات 2d للمخارط والوفرايز 
وشكراً


----------



## امجد محمد جاويش (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو ان تمدونا بكيفية حساب وقوانين التروس وخاصة التروس المخروطية والمخروطية الحلزونية وجزاكم الله كل خير وشكرا لمجهودكم


----------



## انتصار حامد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ٌ جزيلاٌ بارك الله فيك


----------



## ليث الليوثي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لجميع المشاركين والله نورتونه بآراءكم


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

وفقكم اللة فى خدمة المهندسين والمهنين العرب


----------



## محمدحسكل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*ملف pdf عن الخراطة*

تكرم عيونك


----------



## abotay (1 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكركم جزيل الشكر....


----------



## سمعة كاست (22 يناير 2009)

مشكورين وعساكم على القوة

هاي اول مشاركة لي في المنتدى


----------



## ميس وبس (10 يناير 2010)

مشكور لكن المواضيع غير موجودة


----------



## حبيب (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله الجهود المبذولة


----------



## اسحاق عمان (1 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوره على الموضوع و على الطرح الجميل:77:*​


----------



## محمدسلامة65 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك اللّة فيك


----------



## coreleone (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا" على هذا الموضوع الرائع
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng ayoshaa (28 فبراير 2012)

i did not find the file


----------



## محمد السيد عيسوي (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

